# Andorra



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

Has anybody done Andorra with a mh.i have been in a truck not a mh wat is there to see or do are the sites nice


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Can't speak from personal experience but from what I have read it's way down on my bucket list :wink: 

Dick


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The scenery is stunning, but the main city is nothing to get excited about. Fast and dirty.
Sites are ok, but no better than elsewhere. No real premium sites.
Road in and out is in good condition, but can suffer snow all year round. We have followed snow ploughs in July.
Was once good for duty free goods, electricals etc, but retail competition in the EU has brought prices down to almost the same level. Warranty is a potential issue on goods bought in Andorra.
Worth a visit, but consider is as Northern Spain, or Southern France.
Gerry


----------



## bob23 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi,
Try to avoid sites so cannot comment there, I first visited in the seventies and has it changed and become more commercial but they spend well on the roads and pavements.
The purpose of my post is a free dump and water and you can park overnight in their car park
River Center Shopping N42 27. 11.3 E001 29 10.5
if you shop in there I received while visiting twice in 2013 a discount voucher for their already cheap diesel.

I have had tyres fitted in Andorra, no vat.

4 miles down the road from River Center is La Seu Durgell. Spain where there is a free aire no facilities ( there is a drinking fountain in the pavement outside) it is a large car park where most M/H go to the far left 2nd park. Market day is Wednesday if memory is still working.


----------

